# The Kiss



## -Oy- (Sep 15, 2018)

From a wedding today on a local heritage railway.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)

Awww, sweet.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)

*sigh*, he does have nice hands....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2018)

Even I'm old enough to remember that when a man kisses a lady he should remove his hat!!! 


Great pic tho'....


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2018)

HollyDolly,   I was  thinking  the same thing.   That's  why I rarely  wear  a  hat.


----------



## IKE (Sep 15, 2018)

VJ Day.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)

There ya go Ike! The perfect photo.

I think the man in Oy's photo may be wearing his hat due to religious custom, maybe...


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2018)

Ike, now THAT’s a KISS :yes:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2018)

I agree  Rose.   I'm kind of thinking  "Hebrewish".  Could be  any  nationality/religion  though.


----------



## IKE (Sep 15, 2018)

Iconic movie kiss, Burt Lancaster and Debra Kerr.......From Here to Eternity (1953).


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh. The horizontal kiss..... :magnify:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Even I'm old enough to remember that when a man kisses a lady he should remove his hat!!!
> 
> 
> Great pic tho'....



The guy is also in love with his hat.....or bald?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 56636
> 
> View attachment 56637


I immediately thought of Klimt, too

Gene Simmons, not so much


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I agree  Rose.   I'm kind of thinking  "Hebrewish".  Could be  any  nationality/religion  though.


My bet is Amish

The barrel dolly sways me


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2018)

The younger generation, generally speaking, doesn't remove their hat anymore. 
Just one of many respectful gestures lost in time. 

Shoot, they don't even stand for the Nat'l Anthem...and then get rewarded with a NIKE contract.

Oy, that's a beautiful photograph you posted in the opening post.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

It does appear the man is an Hasidic or Orthodox Jew. This fedora style hat is worn by some of those sects for religious reasons. They usually wear black, but maybe for the wedding, he wore the blue suit.

Bald men wear baseball caps indoors, don't they?


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 16, 2018)

It was a 1940s style themed wedding. 40s is very popular in this heritage railway.

A few more...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2018)

Well,  By golly,  There they are !   Thanks  Oy.   Answers a few questions.  GREAT  photos !


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for a happy ending, Oy!


----------

